# IMMI s57 Natural Justice



## surrehma (Aug 29, 2018)

Adverse information received
The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
application. During this process we have received unfavourable information which does not
support your application.
As part of the application on 6 August 2018 the applicant submitted a bank statement dated
2 August 2018 in the name of ***** ***** from ****** Bank. The statement shows a
balance of PKR3,591,965.
On 8 August 2018 departmental staff from the Australian High Commission Islamabad
contacted Faysal Bank who confirmed that though the account was genuine, the current
balance was only PKR1,500,000.
You may provide comment on this information.
Timeframe for response
You must respond to this invitation to comment within 28 days after you are taken to have
received this letter. You should provide your response in writing.

I am looking for information what should i do in that should i draft the reason and submitted it. in case is there any chances i would get PIC 4020. or should i withdraw my case. looking for recommendations thank you


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

surrehma said:


> Adverse information received
> 
> The Department has conducted checks to confirm the information that you provided in your
> 
> ...




Which visa did you apply for and when did you apply ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

If you temporarily moved money in, and then out, just to strengthen your visa chances, I would withdraw. 

Highly recommend contacting a MARA agent.


----------



## surrehma (Aug 29, 2018)

the visa is Student
(Subsequent Entrant) (subclass 500) visa
what i am gona do is explain the reason why money got less and give a new bank statement ...i think this might work any one who can tell there response thank you


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

surrehma said:


> the visa is Student
> 
> (Subsequent Entrant) (subclass 500) visa
> 
> what i am gona do is explain the reason why money got less and give a new bank statement ...i think this might work any one who can tell there response thank you




Student visas have a financial requirement in order to satisfy the genuine temporary entrant criteria. Do you know the reason for difference in the balances on their record and your document ? 
Do you do something you shouldn’t have done in the first place ? 


Accountant General
190 visa lodged - 30th March 2018
CO contact on 16/07 asking for PCC and form 80
Responded on 24/07
Final grant awaited...


----------



## surrehma (Aug 29, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Student visas have a financial requirement in order to satisfy the genuine temporary entrant criteria. Do you know the reason for difference in the balances on their record and your document ?
> Do you do something you shouldn’t have done in the first place ?
> 
> 
> ...


yah bank manager approved one the Cheque for yearly payment which was not supposed to be approved. get the all the documents for it and then will reply . i am just worried might be visa officer had already negative impression. would my reply would work or not. even if i width draw i still have to answer from previous justification they asked for .. looking for recommendations what would be best in my case thanks


----------

